# Hi From Grissom's mom



## masciarifamily (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone I am a huge cat lover and this weekend (May 31)I almost lost my baby grissom. Every night he comes in and gets a treat...on Friday he did not. I did not think too much of it. Figured he fell asleep. Well I snuck out of the house on Sat morning to get breakfast for the family...i saw him laying in the kitchen...he lifted his head...i thought i woke him up...and continued on...when I cam back home (30min later) my kids were crying saying something was wrong with him...I dropped everything...he was breathing heavy and limp in my arms...i rushed to my husband crying we jumped up rushed him to the hospital and off we went...(seemed like forever to get there) I had already called my vet and they sent his records...the took him from my arms and told him he had a urinary obstruction...the said 30min longer he would have died...took alot of turns that cat did he turned into murphy's law...he got better slowly when they were sure he was to die in the middle of the night...but not my grissom...very strong cat. By sunday he was better...by Monday even more so...time to take him home Tuesday (June 2)...he was mad at me would not even let me touch him...watched him all night just to make sure...wed morning he relapsed....rushed him back...I had 3 choices...1. put him down...2...have him get a perianal
urethrostomy...3....have him get unblocked again...sat-tues was $4,041.00 surgery was going to be another 4K....i did not know what to do...my husband and i have 3 kids we are finacially ok but its still 8K...what did we do......we had the surgery...so right now as I write my baby is recovering...he got out of surgery last night at 1045pm....he is resting and god willing I get him home tomorrow...Doctors in the hospital keep coming around calling him a miracle cat...and his is...he is grissypoo! (nickname)

I joined this group for support from other animal loves but especially cat lovers...I miss my baby....dont like him mad at me but I am sure he will forgive...glad I found this forum...


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, your Grissom is a strong kitty to go through so much. I am glad to hear that he is doing better. I can't imagine how worried you have been during this time.


----------



## masciarifamily (Jun 6, 2008)

Yup he is a stong kitty...hes 2....3 in august...stands 3ft tall if on his hind legs and can even open doors...not kidding...hes my babydoll...cant wait to get him home...

I have decided to get pet insurance on him and our dog (pepi-chihuahua) cant take a chance...


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Bless his little heart!! And your family too for loving him so much! I hope he continues to recover and enjoys years and years of love from all of you.

I know your stress and I had a few flashbacks reading your post. I guess it's all the "not knowing" that kills us. But I'm so glad you're doing everything you can for him. ((hug))

We went through 2 rounds of renal failure with one of our cats, and finally he was PTS in 2006. He had hurt enough. I know the pain of uncertainty and the stress of financing vet bills. But we'd do it all again.

Take care.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

to you and Grissom!  I'm so glad you saved that baby and don't worry he will thank you for it later! :wink:


----------



## masciarifamily (Jun 6, 2008)

*Grissom Update*

Grissom’s kidney values have not come back up…they are not real bad but they are elevated. So he will be sent home with an IV to push fluids once a day…meaning he has to sit for 10minutes…don’t think it’s gonna work but we will figure it all out. He goes to his regular doctor next week to recheck his values on Thursday (60.00 total) then we go from there….he has to be put on a special food diet…but if they don’t progress he wont live a full life…if it does get better then grissom will be fine…so keep praying for him….they said he is getting upset at them…hissing, biting, etc so I think he wants to be home…I would too so going to go get him in a bit....


----------



## masciarifamily (Jun 6, 2008)

Well guess what grissom is not mad at me...he is doing well...I am so happy to have him home...if anyone out there has experience with this type of surgery I would like to talk to you to see whats to come....at the moment he is just trying his hardest to lick him self but cant with his e-collar on....I will share pictures tomorrow.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and hello, I can so relate my RB boy MyThai (in my avi) had 3 surgeries before we found a food that helped. Paws crossed


----------



## masciarifamily (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi everyone....Grissom will have his 3 week check up from his sugery on tuesday...hes gotten very smart about his lil hoodie he has...he sits on his bottom and puts both legs behind his head and pushes it off!! CLeaver little bugger! Sorry I still have not posted the pics we were in the middle of moving...I will post some soon on my profile of th ebefore and after...I have to tell you all that I urge you to get insurance on your babies...I wish I would have earlier...He is doing real good....back to normal and more spoiled then ever...hubby even loves him more...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad he's doing well. You and your husband are his angels. :angel


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Yay! good news


----------



## masciarifamily (Jun 6, 2008)

*UPDATE*

HI Everyone grissom is back to normal now...he is eating gaining weight and will go in for his 2nd renal panel test....the one he had a wee after surgery to everyones surprise was PERRRRFECT....so now is the true test one. He will have it at the end of Aug. Keep your fingers crossed.

His lil fur fur is coming in now too...its taking his sweet time but it is coming.

Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm glad he is doing so well! Give him a scritchie for me...
h


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Bless his heart!! Wonderful news! I pray continued good health for Grissom!!


----------



## masciarifamily (Jun 6, 2008)

*GRISSOM WENT AND GOT HIS 2nd RENAL PANEL ON THURSDAY (had one soon after his surgery)....CAME BACK PERRRRRFECT NO SIGNS OF CRYSTALS!!!! YEAH FOR GRISSOM!!! *

This was his 2nd test and both are perrrefect....thank god!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay for Grissom! Great news!


----------

